# What applications do you keep running, no matter what?



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

I wanted to see what applications people never close, and that stay virtually forever on their desktop or in their Docks.


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

I always run Photoshop because I just love authoring graphics.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

When I log in I usually open up mail, my browser, itunes, often I open fire and I usually open blogapp to post to my blog (jeff.hume.ca)


----------



## ksuther (Apr 18, 2002)

These are always running:
iTunes, OmniWeb, Mail, Terminal, CPU Monitor, SlashDock, Dockprefs (duh), Weatherling

These are running almost 100% if I've got a net connection:
Adium
ircII

These are almost always running:
Console, Project Builder, Interface Builder


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

In OSX I always have iTunes and Mail.app open.  In OS9 i always have Photoshop and illustrator open.


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

icab and dockswitcher. i may leave others up for a long time, but those are the 2 i don't quit unless i am rebooting.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 18, 2002)

Dude, this shouldn't have been a poll...

I have pearCalc, multiDock, and XShelf launching on startup. Then I almost always have Mail and a Terminal running.

-the valrus


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

iTunes! I'm not connected all the time, but whenever I am, AIM and iCab are both running.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 19, 2002)

iCab, Terminal, Mail, and OpenAG X (audiogalaxy client).

That doesn't count the little utilities I have start on login - Eyeball X, PTHClock, and XShelf.


----------



## twyg (Apr 19, 2002)

iTunes, Mail, Proteus, Mozilla and Stickies.
iTunes is pointed to either the AP newsfeed, or an ambient techno station.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 19, 2002)

CopyPasteX, NetMonitor, ThermoInDock, Cycles (a CPU monitor), Typist (text macros), Entourage, OmniWeb, Mozilla (yes, at least 2 browsers at all times), ProcessWizard, Snard, Proteus.
I think that's most of 'em.


----------



## rinse (Apr 19, 2002)

BBEdit launches on login for me!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

Memory Monitor
CPU Monitor

Everything comes and goes as I need it...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 21, 2002)

Open on Log-In: iTunes, Mail.app, Omniweb, Adium, Snapz Pro

They're all pretty much always on.

Entourage, and Photoshop also see a lot of uptime.


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 21, 2002)

Since my iBook is my development machine, I run BBEdit, Terminal (for compiling), Mozilla, and Fire all the time.

-B


----------



## divibisan (Apr 21, 2002)

I have Mail, Omniweb, Internet Connect, and Classic


----------



## dricci (Apr 21, 2002)

The only login item I have is WeatherPop, which puts the current local temperature/weather condition in my menu bar. Even though I have a Window and digital thermometer/wireless time clock next to me, I feel it's necessary for those times when I don't feel like turning my head.

90% of the time I have Mail.app and Mozilla opened, and about 60-70% of the time I have Icy Juce and/or Adium opened, and when needed, I have stickies, iTunes, Address Book, and Desktastic opened.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

At home: iTunes are on ALL the time
at work: IM & Music all the time


----------



## ulrik (Apr 24, 2002)

Always running (also in Login Items):

Entourage, Terminal, Folding@Home, LaunchBar, iTunes, Network utility, Aquisition, eDonkey2000, X Server (for eDonkey), Quicktime, System Manaber, Thread Viewer

I tend to close other apps I don't need at the moment, so you will never see any authoring apps in this list


----------



## julguribye (Apr 24, 2002)

I always open Fire when I log in and keep it open always...It makes me feel so...available.. Omniweb is almost always open too, so I just can click it to open a new browser window. I tried to put Fire in the login items, but then it just crashes when I log in...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

Uh, the Finder, and the Dock... 

Seriously, the only things I start on boot are X3 (a CPU monitor) and the Clock in the Dock.  Heh, that's funny.    Clock in the Dock...  OK, I think it's time for me to cut off the caffeine supply.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm not much of a leave programs on all the time kinda guy, I guess it's still my mac os 9 roots showing...for some reason I usually quit and restart programs as necessary.

Hey i'm still getting used to leaving my powerbook on all week...so I guess i'll do it in baby steps 

When I do open up programs it's usually in this order:  Mail, Adium, IE, iTunes

These programs stay on until i'm done using the computer, then I quit them all...


----------



## rliebsch (Apr 26, 2002)

never closes on any of my machines.


----------



## macguy17 (May 13, 2002)

Lets see...

8500: SETI@Home (join the macosx.com group!), AIM, ie,Photoshop

iMac: login items: DragStrip other: Fire, OmniWeb, AIM, Terminal, iTunes


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 13, 2002)

itunes, adium are basicaly the ones that are constantly open


----------

